# My Chocolate Dog



## PickyPrince (Nov 15, 2014)

As much as a love bettas (and also lizards) I am primarily a dog person, so I can't help but talk about my chocolate lab June.

She may look regal, but she's a huge dork. She was alway very well behaved, she never chewed on anything that wasn't hers (even as a puppy) or begged for or stole food or anything like what a lot of labs are known for. The only time she gets bratty is if you ignore her when it's time to play.











My mom tore my heart out by sending me this picture of her curled up in my bed after I went back to college one time. I always let her into my room in the morning for sleepy snuggles whenever I'm home.











Swimming is her favorite thing, if only this drought would end so she could do it again.











Her best friend is my grandparent's toy poodle Rusty. She met him when he was about the size of a soda can and she was almost full grown, yet she was always very careful and gentle when they played. Usually she would lay down to play with him until he got a little bigger. She has never stepped on him or hurt him in any way and that is clear by how he constantly jumps on her and follows her around trying to play.












*A bit of a rant about terrible breeding*
June is from an accidental litter my cousin's labs had, they had planned to breed the dogs, just not that soon. As much as I love her I seriously discouraged them from breeding those dogs again, June has a lot of health issues (which apparently they knew their dogs were predisposed to pass on, but they still bred them -_-). The worst of which is seizures which started a couple months ago and scared the crap outta my dad. Despite that and the skin allergies (sometimes her fur falls out and/or she gets infections), she is a very happy dog and it breaks my heart to think that if she wasn't lucky enough to be with my family, which is doing well enough financially that we can afford her vet bills, she might have been dumped off in a shelter and put down just for being expensive. ;-;


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh she is BEAUTIFUL !


----------



## Remi (Nov 16, 2014)

She's so sweet looking! I love labs.
Irresponsible breeding is the worst. I was at Petsmart today and they were doing the dog adoptions. They were all pitt mix looking dogs and half of the time they won't get a home just for looking like that.


----------



## PickyPrince (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you ^-^



Remi said:


> She's so sweet looking! I love labs.
> Irresponsible breeding is the worst. I was at Petsmart today and they were doing the dog adoptions. They were all pitt mix looking dogs and half of the time they won't get a home just for looking like that.


The stigma attributed to pits and pitbull-looking dogs really makes me sad. I know a few pitbulls and pit mixes and they are some of the sweetest dogs, it's unfortunate that the breed has a history of crappy owners that wrecked their reputation by breeding them to fight.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

What a lovely post PickyPrince!!!

June is a beautiful dog and is lucky to have you to take of her. Sounds like you have a whole family of dog lovers ~ the best kind of family!!!

I agree with your sentiments on irresponsible breeding and pit-bulls totally. 

Oh BTW, not to make you feel any worse, but June definitely looks very sad in the bed photo.:-( .That is a glum doggy face, for sure. Obviously missing her favorite person. (Sorry)


----------



## PickyPrince (Nov 15, 2014)

Don't worry, as long as she stays healthy when I'm not there I don't get too upset, I always miss my animals when I'm away though. ^-^

Apparently June usually cries for a couple nights after I leave, but she gets over it pretty quickly and then gets super excited the next time she hears dad say I'm coming home. Haha


----------



## Cheshire117 (Nov 15, 2014)

She's so adorable! 

You're lucky about no chewing. My puppies destroyed so much of the house


----------



## PickyPrince (Nov 15, 2014)

Cheshire117 said:


> She's so adorable!
> 
> You're lucky about no chewing. My puppies destroyed so much of the house


Haha, I was kinda disappointed actually, my first lab chewed up a lot of my stuffed animals and clothes when she was a pup, but I was too little to fix them or anything. Since then I have learned to sew and I was actually looking forward to repairing the things June tore up, but she never destroyed anything. :lol:


----------



## Cheshire117 (Nov 15, 2014)

My first dog ripped up the linoleum at the back entrance...it was crazy. and he liked shoes


----------

